# Sticky  The "WTF, Period?" Thread



## Zosio

tanstaafl28 said:


> @*ButIHaveNoFear*
> 
> KY is your friend. I suggest whenever you find yourself in that (or any dryness) situation, you have that on hand. It will "jump start" your own lubrication system in ways you never imagined possible, and it won't mess with your own internal ph, or endanger the condom.


KY is the beeesst. That's been me and my husband's go-to for our whole marriage. It's pretty much everything you'd want out of lube. 


* *




Although I suppose it could stand to taste a little better :laughing:


----------



## tanstaafl28

Zosio913 said:


> KY is the beeesst. That's been me and my husband's go-to for our whole marriage. It's pretty much everything you'd want out of lube.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I suppose it could stand to taste a little better 😆



Don't they have flavors now?


----------



## Zosio

tanstaafl28 said:


> Don't they have flavors now?


Probably, but I'm mainly thinking of their original one. I'm not expecting it to be super tasty or something, but I would prefer it if it at least didn't make me gag when it accidentally gets in my mouth. :laughing:


----------



## Mmmm

*Ladies, do you all find that your PMS symptoms vary from month, to month?
*
Sometimes, I feel extreme fatigue, other times an increase in libido, then there's breast/nipple tenderness, irritability, or else I feel emotional. I know it's out of the normal for me, when I want to cry at the evening news. :dry:

This video, got _me _tearing up, thought it was cute enough to share:

* *


----------



## TranquilMindGun

Catwalk said:


> The T-minus 30 second speed-countdown after you take a shower.


bwahahahaha. Yaaaaaaaaas!


----------



## TranquilMindGun

hormonal migraines! *WTFUCKING F, period?! *


----------



## Zeta 97

Crazy cramps, and crying for absolutely no reason #wtf period


----------



## Roslyn

Mmmm said:


> *Ladies, do you all find that your PMS symptoms vary from month, to month?
> *
> Sometimes, I feel extreme fatigue, other times an increase in libido, then there's breast/nipple tenderness, irritability, or else I feel emotional. I know it's out of the normal for me, when I want to cry at the evening news. :dry:
> 
> This video, got _me _tearing up, thought it was cute enough to share:
> 
> * *


Not so much PMS but ovulating, my libido spikes. It's like: hey, you're fertile, let's go fuck! 

As a single woman, this is a cruel joke my body is playing on me.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

- 10 pound weight gain

- Expanding feet

- Rapidly alternating hunger and food repulsion

- _Everything _smells like an actual butthole


----------



## Queen of Cups

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> - 10 pound weight gain


Yelling at the scale to shut its whore mouth BC you know you didn't gain that much overnight.


----------



## Queen of Cups

TranquilMindGun said:


> hormonal migraines! *WTFUCKING F, period?! *


Ugh.
They're the worst. And the only time I ever have migraines.


----------



## Necrofantasia

One month feels like I'm Prometheus having his insides clawed and eaten by the eagle.

The next, I sneeze and a squirting feeling downstairs tells me all I need to know. No prior notice. 

...or worse, I feel a a squirt next door when I decide to low key stealth a fart...
a.k.a _"Got More Than I Bargained For and Regrets Were Had, Female Exclusive version..."_


----------



## Rascal01

My employer required me to travel with a team that included a M.D. One experience with a female doctor is memorable and may be of interest.

This doctor approached 5 or 6 male team members standing in a group. She asked a question of the group which was unexpected. She wanted to know if our wives sought sex just before their period was to start. She may have used the word “horny”, I do not recall, but that was the implication. Surprised and taken aback, no one answered.

She continued without hesitation. She said that desiring sex before a period began was normal; a natural instinct. According to the doctor, pre-period women desire forceful sex with heavy duty thrusting. Not to be confused with violent sex, this was about strong, aggressive penetrating sex. The purpose of this is to loosen the lining of the uterus, making the menstrual process easier, more complete and less painful.

My recollection of this includes the doctor telling us the purpose of menstrual cramping was to loosen the uterine lining. Knowing how painful that process could be, the doctor was really asking us to go along with our wives desires and save them some menstrual pain.

My purpose in commenting is just to pass this on FYI. Perhaps you all are already aware of this. If not, this information may be helpful to someone and ease their discomfort.


----------



## angelfish

Mine sometimes will stop and start again with stress. I had a recent very, very stressful occurrence in my life that happened right after I'd begun having cramps indicating that my period was soon to begin. My period postponed itself for a bit, but as the stress eased, began to start - then unfortunately that situation took a turn for the worse, and of course my period stopped again. Thankfully with time things got better, and like clockwork my period showed back up. However, the full duration of the stressful time was about 3.5 weeks, which meant that by the time I was finally finishing my cycle, _it was time for my cycle again_. WTF, period...


----------



## Zosio

Rascal01 said:


> My employer required me to travel with a team that included a M.D. One experience with a female doctor is memorable and may be of interest.
> 
> This doctor approached 5 or 6 male team members standing in a group. She asked a question of the group which was unexpected. She wanted to know if our wives sought sex just before their period was to start. She may have used the word “horny”, I do not recall, but that was the implication. Surprised and taken aback, no one answered.
> 
> She continued without hesitation. She said that desiring sex before a period began was normal; a natural instinct. According to the doctor, pre-period women desire forceful sex with heavy duty thrusting. Not to be confused with violent sex, this was about strong, aggressive penetrating sex. The purpose of this is to loosen the lining of the uterus, making the menstrual process easier, more complete and less painful.
> 
> My recollection of this includes the doctor telling us the purpose of menstrual cramping was to loosen the uterine lining. Knowing how painful that process could be, the doctor was really asking us to go along with our wives desires and save them some menstrual pain.
> 
> My purpose in commenting is just to pass this on FYI. Perhaps you all are already aware of this. If not, this information may be helpful to someone and ease their discomfort.


Huh, interesting. I do crave more rough sex around and during my period. Never thought about the practical reasoning behind it.


----------



## olonny

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I'm both horny AF but don't want to be touched. Its a total WTF moment.


kind of the same.

Previous days, I'm supersuper horney. Then Lady Red comes and I'm like: DON'T EVEN COME CLOSE TO ME, I'D BECOME A NUN FROM NOW ON. And that takes about 5 days.
WTF period


----------



## musixxal

My partner and I have a name for my period personality: Clarissa. She’s playful biting mean emotional and horny at turns. So when my period rolls around I tell him Clarissa is here and he knows to be a little more understanding than usual.


----------



## Queen of Cups

musixxal said:


> My partner and I have a name for my period personality: Clarissa. She’s playful biting mean emotional and horny at turns. So when my period rolls around I tell him Clarissa is here and he knows to be a little more understanding than usual.


But does she also Explain It All?

h:


----------



## Twichl

The two days before I start I have to pee basically every hour. It's like every molecule of water I have must evacuate. It the most irritating thing.
The other one that happens less often is being sexually insatiable, the number of orgasms is totally irrelevant and I'm never satisfied ever. It's like an itch that can't be scratched.


----------



## musixxal

Hellena Handbasket said:


> But does she also Explain It All?
> 
> h:


lol, i had no idea what you were talking about

google is a gem. and clarissa is almost here so i'm trying to hang on to my sanity


----------



## Queen of Cups

musixxal said:


> lol, i had no idea what you were talking about
> 
> google is a gem. and clarissa is almost here so i'm trying to hang on to my sanity


Its an old reference.
But it was a great show


----------



## JennyJukes

Hellena Handbasket said:


> The only way to not have a menstrual migraine, is to not have a period.
> So if you have a remedy that doesn't include a hysterectomy or menopause, I'm all ears.
> And this happens every month not just once or twice.
> Its probably also tied into my endometriosis and the fact that it presses on my nerves and causes me to pass blood clots the size of eggs at times.
> 
> Apple cider vinegar won't touch my cramps. (I know I've tried everything)
> I've literally had to take prescription pain meds.
> 
> But please, tell me how you deal with your period.


What are your symptoms of endometriosis?
I get heavy periods and cramping and I pass blood clots. One time I passed something huge, possibly uterine shedding? Looked like something alien. (I wasn't pregnant, I just came off the pill and was having withdrawal bleeding I guess). It's never happened to me before and thankfully not since - huge globs of blood sure but never full on uterine shedding. Possibly related to coming off BC.
My period when I'm on BC is not as heavy and with less blood clots.


----------



## Queen of Cups

JennyJukes said:


> What are your symptoms of endometriosis?
> I get heavy periods and cramping and I pass blood clots. One time I passed something huge, possibly uterine shedding? Looked like something alien. (I wasn't pregnant, I just came off the pill and was having withdrawal bleeding I guess). It's never happened to me before and thankfully not since - huge globs of blood sure but never full on uterine shedding. Possibly related to coming off BC.
> My period when I'm on BC is not as heavy and with less blood clots.


Extreme pain not just during my period but ovulation pain as well, heavy heavy bleeding, clots. I get migraines and often nausea and sometimes vomiting. 
Some women have severe breakthrough bleeding and pain all month. 
They found mine on an ultrasound and then did an MRI.


----------



## Zosio

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Extreme pain not just during my period but ovulation pain as well, heavy heavy bleeding, clots. I get migraines and often nausea and sometimes vomiting.
> Some women have severe breakthrough bleeding and pain all month.
> They found mine on an ultrasound and then did an MRI.


Have you considered using an IUD? The insertion procedure isn't the most pleasant thing in the world, but it's done me no small amount of good in alleviating endometriosis symptoms. It gets rid of your uterine lining and stops production of it, so bleeding stops almost entirely after everything sheds in the first month. I haven't had to use a single tampon or pad for nearly 2 years.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Zosio913 said:


> Have you considered using an IUD? The insertion procedure isn't the most pleasant thing in the world, but it's done me no small amount of good in alleviating endometriosis symptoms. It gets rid of your uterine lining and stops production of it, so bleeding stops almost entirely after everything sheds in the first month. I haven't had to use a single tampon or pad for nearly 2 years.


That was something I was going to ask about as well. My symptoms, have gotten progressively worse the last six months or so and I've been looking into several different treatment options. I've had 4 c sections so idk if that would make a difference or not. 
I have a list of stuff I want to talk to the dr about.
I'm due for my check up in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Zosio

Hellena Handbasket said:


> That was something I was going to ask about as well. My symptoms, have gotten progressively worse the last six months or so and I've been looking into several different treatment options. I've had 4 c sections so idk if that would make a difference or not.
> I have a list of stuff I want to talk to the dr about.
> I'm due for my check up in about 3 weeks.


Can't think of why a c-section would make a difference, but I'm not 100% certain about that. 

But yes, endometriosis sucks ass. I've been able to get mine relatively under control following my first surgery. I've been trying to stick to a mostly anti-inflammatory diet and stay away from things which cause flare ups. Turmeric works wonders for warding off inflammation.


----------



## TranquilMindGun

AshOrLey said:


> I guess it's different for everyone. Soy made my migraines unbelievably worse. My er doc suggested soy as a potential issue...once I stopped it, they pretty much went away. Not my aura migraines, but another kind I got (much worse) once I started eating so much soy. The ones that come without warning like a knife to your head and leave you screaming on the floor expecting to die. It messes with my hormones. Could depend on your age? My estrogen levels are already high right now...


I hear good and bad things about soy intake. I didn't give it too much time to really see the benefits or hazards of it. By all means, stay away from it if it's killing you!


----------



## Purrfessor

Hellena Handbasket said:


> The only way to not have a menstrual migraine, is to not have a period.
> So if you have a remedy that doesn't include a hysterectomy or menopause, I'm all ears.
> And this happens every month not just once or twice.
> Its probably also tied into my endometriosis and the fact that it presses on my nerves and causes me to pass blood clots the size of eggs at times.
> 
> Apple cider vinegar won't touch my cramps. (I know I've tried everything)
> I've literally had to take prescription pain meds.
> 
> But please, tell me how you deal with your period.


I don't have a menstrual period, the information regarding Apple cider vinegar came from a woman who does. 

Every body is different though. 

Don't make it a fucking gender thing, especially throwing around sexist words like "mansplaining" just because I'm a man, explaining. Apparently, it's not very well known that men have "periods" that function differently, and that it's not an idea but a physical reality. Men are part of the reproductive process too and as such have hormonal fluctuations and physical symptoms. But whatever this thread is for women's periods, so I guess if you want to talk about male hormonal cycles it would have to be another thread. 

Sorry exercising and vinegar isn't enough.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Stelliferous said:


> I don't have a menstrual period, the information regarding Apple cider vinegar came from a woman who does.
> 
> Every body is different though.
> 
> Don't make it a fucking gender thing, especially throwing around sexist words like "mansplaining" just because I'm a man, explaining. Apparently, it's not very well known that men have "periods" that function differently, and that it's not an idea but a physical reality. Men are part of the reproductive process too and as such have hormonal fluctuations and physical symptoms. But whatever this thread is for women's periods, so I guess if you want to talk about male hormonal cycles it would have to be another thread.
> 
> Sorry exercising and vinegar isn't enough.


I created a thread.


----------



## Queen of Cups

JennyJukes said:


> What are your symptoms of endometriosis?
> I get heavy periods and cramping and I pass blood clots. One time I passed something huge, possibly uterine shedding? Looked like something alien. (I wasn't pregnant, I just came off the pill and was having withdrawal bleeding I guess). It's never happened to me before and thankfully not since - huge globs of blood sure but never full on uterine shedding. Possibly related to coming off BC.
> My period when I'm on BC is not as heavy and with less blood clots.


I'll add, that it never hurts to have it looked at if you suspect it. I was reading that endometriosis is often under diagnosed.


----------



## musixxal

Zosio913 said:


> Can't think of why a c-section would make a difference, but I'm not 100% certain about that.
> 
> But yes, endometriosis sucks ass. I've been able to get mine relatively under control following my first surgery. I've been trying to stick to a mostly anti-inflammatory diet and stay away from things which cause flare ups. Turmeric works wonders for warding off inflammation.


how do you use the tumeric? and fresh or powder?


----------



## JennyJukes

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I'll add, that it never hurts to have it looked at if you suspect it. I was reading that endometriosis is often under diagnosed.


Funny cause I've met so many people who claim to have it but I'm not sure how many are actually diagnosed and not just, like me, a hypochondriac. It's a fear of mine to have it as I hear about so many people who struggle to get pregnant due to it - but I think I read you had 4 C-sections so I assume it's possible. Was there a link between your endometriosis and having to get C-sections or was that something else? My best friend was in "normal" labour but had to get an emergency C-section and when she got pregnant next time she was advised to get a C-section. She was also told if she has another baby that will probably be her last (I'm not sure the reasons for all this).

I get really uncomfortable pain and heavy period and bad mental health but I guess it's within the normal range. I feel incredibly sorry for people who can't even function during this time and even outside of their period! Sounds awful. Thinking of it, sex education regarding periods was rubbish - I think I learned the basic how a baby is formed but nothing actually about a "normal" period and when to seek medical advice. So I have no idea if the pain I'm feeling is normal, or the things that come out of me are? I guess also we don't tend to talk to each other in graphic detail about what is coming out and the main focus in popular culture is about our "mood swings" and wanting to curl up with ice cream and chocolate, which is really a gross oversimplification and romanticized idea lol.


----------



## Surreal Snake

CBD Oil works wonders for inflammation. One does not get high off of it either. Though one can get with higher amounts of THC though generally it is not for a buzz. Make sure you get the oil made from buds and not the one made from stalks/hemp.


----------



## Zosio

musixxal said:


> how do you use the tumeric? and fresh or powder?


I mainly use it in the tea I drink every morning. I make a chai with turmeric, honey, vanilla almond milk and cinnamon. I try to use it as a caffeine substitute for coffee, because higher doses of caffeine can also cause inflammation. I'll also add turmeric powder to the foods I eat if it's palatable enough.


----------



## Electra

Zosio913 said:


> I mainly use it in the tea I drink every morning. I make a chai with turmeric, honey, vanilla almond milk and cinnamon. I try to use it as a caffeine substitute for coffee, because higher doses of caffeine can also cause inflammation. I'll also add turmeric powder to the foods I eat if it's palatable enough.


I didn't know this. However I know that coffee contain anti oxydants. I have been feeling sluggish all day. Now I wanna go and get some tea, haha.


----------



## Wisteria

JennyJukes said:


> What are your symptoms of endometriosis?
> I get heavy periods and cramping and I pass blood clots. One time I passed something huge, possibly uterine shedding? Looked like something alien. (I wasn't pregnant, I just came off the pill and was having withdrawal bleeding I guess). It's never happened to me before and thankfully not since - huge globs of blood sure but never full on uterine shedding. Possibly related to coming off BC.
> My period when I'm on BC is not as heavy and with less blood clots.


Small blood clots are normal. It's just blood/lining that hasn't broken down completely. Wouldn't be surprised if this happened after stopping birth control, as your body takes some time to adjust.

Endometriosis is more severe, it includes chronic pain, heavy bleeding, fertility problems, and pain during sex. The problem is doctors in the UK won't actually test you for Endometriosis unless you have been trying to get pregnant for almost a year but nothing has happened. It's very unfortunate for women who have to deal with pain. 

I get really bad pain during periods and when I asked my doctor about this, she asked me about trying to get pregnant and legit said they won't look into it unless I couldn't get pregnant (even though I was 19). I heard about this before though, from someone who has severe endometriosis.


----------



## Zosio

Wisteria said:


> Small blood clots are normal. It's just blood/lining that hasn't broken down completely. Wouldn't be surprised if this happened after stopping birth control, as your body takes some time to adjust.
> 
> Endometriosis is more severe, it includes chronic pain, heavy bleeding, fertility problems, and pain during sex. The problem is doctors in the UK won't actually test you for Endometriosis unless you have been trying to get pregnant for almost a year but nothing has happened. It's very unfortunate for women who have to deal with pain.
> 
> I get really bad pain during periods and when I asked my doctor about this, she asked me about trying to get pregnant and legit said they won't look into it unless I couldn't get pregnant (even though I was 19). I heard about this before though, from someone who has severe endometriosis.


Seriously? They can't be bothered to do an intra-vaginal ultrasound? That was all it took to find mine. Granted, I had a giant cyst on my right ovary which caused an outwardly visible lump, so I guess that added to the urgency of it.


----------



## Electra

Wisteria said:


> Small blood clots are normal. It's just blood/lining that hasn't broken down completely. Wouldn't be surprised if this happened after stopping birth control, as your body takes some time to adjust.
> 
> Endometriosis is more severe, it includes chronic pain, heavy bleeding, fertility problems, and pain during sex. The problem is doctors in the UK won't actually test you for Endometriosis unless you have been trying to get pregnant for almost a year but nothing has happened. It's very unfortunate for women who have to deal with pain.
> 
> I get really bad pain during periods and when I asked my doctor about this, she asked me about trying to get pregnant and legit said they won't look into it unless I couldn't get pregnant (even though I was 19). I heard about this before though, from someone who has severe endometriosis.


They investigated me for endometriosis right away, they even sent me to the hospital to get it checked out. I think that sounds sick! Advice you to have a baby when your only 19 to get rid of endometriosis!! I'd say give the doctor a check too while your at it...:dry::crazy: SMH
A baby is a living being not a dead plastic toy pet to... toss around. :sad:


----------



## Wisteria

Zosio913 said:


> Seriously? They can't be bothered to do an intra-vaginal ultrasound? That was all it took to find mine. Granted, I had a giant cyst on my right ovary which caused an outwardly visible lump, so I guess that added to the urgency of it.


Yes, the health industry in the UK basically tries to save costs whenever possible. Unlike America patients don't have to pay for treatments, so that probably contributes to it. 

It's maybe not always the case, perhaps some doctors do look into it for having symptoms other than infertility. But that's what I heard about it, then experienced it with my doctor/GP. 



Electrona said:


> They investigated me for endometriosis right away, they even sent me to the hospital to get it checked out. I think that sounds sick! Advice you to have a baby when your only 19 to get rid of endometriosis!! I'd say give the doctor a check too while your at it...:dry::crazy: SMH
> A baby is a living being not a dead plastic toy pet to... toss around. :sad:


Oh no she didn't advise me to get pregnant, only that they will only be concerned about it if I couldn't get pregnant. And if a woman has endometriosis or something like that, it get diagnosed later when they're actually trying to have a baby. So sometimes women have had to deal with the symptoms for a while, before they finally get diagnosed.


----------



## Queen of Cups

JennyJukes said:


> Funny cause I've met so many people who claim to have it but I'm not sure how many are actually diagnosed and not just, like me, a hypochondriac. It's a fear of mine to have it as I hear about so many people who struggle to get pregnant due to it - but I think I read you had 4 C-sections so I assume it's possible. Was there a link between your endometriosis and having to get C-sections or was that something else? My best friend was in "normal" labour but had to get an emergency C-section and when she got pregnant next time she was advised to get a C-section. She was also told if she has another baby that will probably be her last (I'm not sure the reasons for all this).
> 
> I get really uncomfortable pain and heavy period and bad mental health but I guess it's within the normal range. I feel incredibly sorry for people who can't even function during this time and even outside of their period! Sounds awful. Thinking of it, sex education regarding periods was rubbish - I think I learned the basic how a baby is formed but nothing actually about a "normal" period and when to seek medical advice. So I have no idea if the pain I'm feeling is normal, or the things that come out of me are? I guess also we don't tend to talk to each other in graphic detail about what is coming out and the main focus in popular culture is about our "mood swings" and wanting to curl up with ice cream and chocolate, which is really a gross oversimplification and romanticized idea lol.


I had to have c sections due to a narrow pelvic arch, children with larger than average heads plus babies that were all very large. 


And I agree with the last part. We aren't even taught when our mood swings are normal and not something more serious like PMDD.


----------



## musixxal

snuggling my hot water bottle makes everything better :sleeping:


----------



## Mange

musixxal said:


> i'm now gonna make myself feel better my sharing random period memes:
> 
> View attachment 815097


Gross. This meme made me want to kill myself


----------



## musixxal

Mangey Claus said:


> Gross. This meme made me want to kill myself


do periods make you squeamish or just that description lol


----------



## Zosio

musixxal said:


> View attachment 815097


Lmfao

Almost makes me miss bleeding. :laughing:


----------



## Mange

musixxal said:


> do periods make you squeamish or just that description lol


Mostly the cartoon squid from nemo part of it


----------



## Queen of Cups

When you think its gone, so you jump your husband only to be greated with a big red surprise when you're done. 

Oops.


----------



## musixxal

lol, i guaranteed my man my period was over once

it wasn't

it's no exaggeration when i say it looked like he had just performed a barehanded abortion. i helped him wash up. least i could do. actually, lol- i watched him wash his hands and went "ewwwwww" the whole time.

that's how mature i am.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## TranquilMindGun

When the premenstrual hormones Fuck with your OCD. WTF Period?!!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

What's the most inconvenient time you've got your period? I remember when I was 12 in year 7, the whole year group went out to this water park... Of course I couldn't go down the water-slides because I wore pads at the time (and as a 12 year old girl I wasn't too sure about tampons.) The whole day people were asking me to go onto the waterslides, of course being young and embarrassed I just said I was sick. I sat there for the whole day while everyone else had fun.... And then people thought I was anti-social after that day...... >_< And this one girl used to tease me all the time about being anti social ever since....


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Glittery Blingtron said:


>


I always get really depressed a few days or a week, or sometimes even 2 weeks! Before my period and still feel depressed for at least 2 days into it. After that I'm fine and my period is more annoying than anything. Of course I feel really sore and nauseous at least a week or a few days before my period...


----------



## Mmmm

I know it's coming when I go to the store, & come out with 3 chocolate bars. I'm not even a chocolate lover. :crazy: That also explains why I've been having back pain for a few days now. :dry:


----------



## Mone

My tummy feels bloating and looks way bigger than usual. Last time I looked like a pregnant girl. o_o;


----------



## JennyJukes

Armeen Arlerrt said:


> What's the most inconvenient time you've got your period? I remember when I was 12 in year 7, the whole year group went out to this water park... Of course I couldn't go down the water-slides because I wore pads at the time (and as a 12 year old girl I wasn't too sure about tampons.) The whole day people were asking me to go onto the waterslides, of course being young and embarrassed I just said I was sick. I sat there for the whole day while everyone else had fun.... And then people thought I was anti-social after that day...... >_< And this one girl used to tease me all the time about being anti social ever since....


When I first got my period I was wearing white jeans...
Myself and friends (including guys) were on a bike ride. I went to the toilet and I was bleeding. I thankfully had a jumper even though it was a summers day and I wrapped it around my waist and quickly got on my bike and rode home when they weren't looking. They later asked why and I said I was feeling ill.

When I was on the implant I would get my period out the blue every couple months with no warning whatsoever. I had a client who required two staff members at all times and one of them HAD to be a male (client was strong and behaved better with male staff members) and we were out on a walk. This guy liked to walk for hours! When we got back and I used his toilet I was bleeding with no pads (I usually keep just in case but I hadn't replaced from last time). Stuffed my panties and put my jacket around my waist. My colleague told me to take my jacket off in the house and I just muttered something and carried on. I had to go to a 6 hour shift straight after it but luckily it was with female only staff members and female clients who happily lent me some pads and pyjama bottoms for my shift . I hated when I'd get my period at a male clients that I worked at for 8 hours at a time. It made it very difficult to discreetly change. I always bring sanitary bags to wrap my towels/tampons in when I'm out to discreetly get rid of it, ugh.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Mone said:


> My tummy feels bloating and looks way bigger than usual. Last time I looked like a pregnant girl. o_o;


Don't worry, if anyone looks pregnant its me. I need to lose weight. I'm not obese! But overweight enough.


----------



## Mmmm

When the adhesive from your liner/pad sticks to your skin, or worst yet your pubic hair, ouch! :shocked: That's one of the reasons why I don't have hair down there.


----------



## JennyJukes

Mmmm said:


> When the adhesive from your liner/pad sticks to your skin, or worst yet your pubic hair, ouch! :shocked: That's one of the reasons why I don't have hair down there.


Lol one of the many reasons I shave when I get my period ;P Definitely ouch.


----------



## Mmmm

I thought of another one... when you see a woman standing at her desk, instead of sitting, for no apparent reason. Oh there's a reason, either she's trying to prevent a leak, or already has one, & is trying to prevent it from spreading, before she can get a break to go take care of the problem. :dry: Or like my friend, had a leak, took her undies off, & was trying to make it to lunchtime, so she could run home & change. True story!


----------



## pwowq

Mmmm said:


> I thought of another one... when you see a woman standing at her desk, instead of sitting, for no apparent reason. Oh there's a reason, either she's trying to prevent a leak, or already has one, & is trying to prevent it from spreading, before she can get a break to go take care of the problem. :dry: Or like my friend, had a leak, took her undies off, & was trying to make it to lunchtime, so she could run home & change. True story!


That's why every woman wants a stand-up desk. Mind BLOWN! Thanks.
Already knew about pregnant women wanting it badly and unlucky women getting injured pushing out a child wanting it, 'or I'll fucking quit my job!'-level of needing.



Hellena Handbasket said:


> When you think its gone, so you jump your husband only to be greated with a big red surprise when you're done
> 
> Oops.


Was on the receiving end recently. 
_ - Eh.. menstruation happens! :applouse: ... could you move so I can change sheets?_
She like: - :dry:


----------



## temptingthesea

Knew it was coming when SO was talking about food and cooking and I just found myself getting emotional and shedding tears for no reason. He low-key freaked out. :laughing:


----------



## Electra

Where is a freakin' painkiller when you need one!! :frustrating:


----------



## musixxal

last time i was bitching in this thread my period lasted only 2 days

i'm sorry for everything i ever said wrong about you period

pls visit for the appropriate number of days next month


----------



## Zosio

The only thing that sucks about having an IUD and never bleeding is that your period is able to catch you off-guard. 

I was _so_ freaking cranky yesterday. Just about bitch-slapped two of my coworkers for complaining about how loud my husband's sneeze was (because people can control how their sneeze sounds?), and I felt like I was about to boil over. I was cramping like mad, too. I guess that meant it was period time.


----------



## Cherry

I've already taken 3 painkillers today, ughhhh


----------



## JennyJukes

Yesterday I got my period and it was really heavy, so I got my night pad on over night expecting the worse when I woke up and ...... nothing?

WTF, period?


----------



## musixxal

i got my period today.

it's super light

i'm wondering if i should see a doctor. but i hate going to the clinic :dry:

i'll go if it only lasts 2 days again. i'm under a lot of stress lately so that could just be it


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ponpiri said:


> Juicy moments that remind me that I'm ovulating.


I don't get this. 

My biology is fucked up apparently. Most of the time on my period I'm a sex crazed nympho and when ovulating I'm like "please don't touch me."

I think that falls under wtf period


----------



## ponpiri

daleks_exterminate said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> My biology is fucked up apparently. Most of the time on my period I'm a sex crazed nympho and when ovulating I'm like "please don't touch me."
> 
> I think that falls under wtf period


It wasn't about sex. Juicy referred to the extra discharge during ovulation.


----------



## Roslyn

daleks_exterminate said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> My biology is fucked up apparently. Most of the time on my period I'm a sex crazed nympho and when ovulating I'm like "please don't touch me."
> 
> I think that falls under wtf period





ponpiri said:


> It wasn't about sex. Juicy referred to the extra discharge during ovulation.


I seem to be in the minority of women who gets horny while ovulating. Unless the plan is to get pregnant, this is bad timing.


----------



## Cherry

Roslyn said:


> I seem to be in the minority of women who gets horny while ovulating. Unless the plan is to get pregnant, this is bad timing.


I sometimes do too...I was actually shocked to read in a post about sex during periods in the 'Ladies Bible' on Facebook, that actually heaps of women were having sex AND getting pregnant from it too, whilst on their periods!!!


----------



## JennyJukes

Roslyn said:


> I seem to be in the minority of women who gets horny while ovulating. Unless the plan is to get pregnant, this is bad timing.


I do too. I'm the worst on the first 2 days of my period, immediately after it and during ovulation ugh.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Yesterday, I had a mirena iud put in. The doctor said I'd have some "brown discharge" omfg this is grosssssss

Also some cramping. Wtf period


----------



## JennyJukes

daleks_exterminate said:


> Yesterday, I had a mirena iud put in. The doctor said I'd have some "brown discharge" omfg this is grosssssss
> 
> Also some cramping. Wtf period


I've been on so many different birth control so I've seen all sorts of colours.... With the implant brown/black was very common...


----------



## Zosio

daleks_exterminate said:


> Yesterday, I had a mirena iud put in. The doctor said I'd have some "brown discharge" omfg this is grosssssss
> 
> Also some cramping. Wtf period


I have Liletta rather than Mirena. I've heard that Mirena tends to be the one with the most side-effects, since it has the strongest dose of hormones. So I can't claim to be 100% knowledgeable about it. 

But yeah, the bleeding. It'll last for about 3 weeks or so (that's how long mine lasted, anyway) -- it's your uterine line shedding _completely._ It's a good trade, though, because if all goes well you won't bleed again for, what, 5 years? I think that's how long Mirena lasts; I forget.


----------



## pwowq

She has a copper spiral. Her periods are "rich" due that, and indeed they are… more so than I exepected. Looks nasty! :laughing:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

pwowq said:


> She has a copper spiral. Her periods are "rich" due that, and indeed they are… more so than I exepected. Looks nasty! :laughing:


I didn't want hormonal birth control so I looked into that. 

Turns out I'm allergic to copper. :laughing:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Okay so weight gain is a symptom of the iud I have, BUT weight loss and forgetting to eat is a symptom of the dexamphetamine I'm also perscribed. 

I really can't wait to see what will win. Haha


----------



## Queen of Cups

I do too. Although I'd argue horny is my default setting, but it really kicks into gear when I'm ovulating and I've noticed my husband gets handsier than normal as well. 
Thankfully, we've both made it so pregnancy shouldn't be an issue. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Zosio

pwowq said:


> She has a copper spiral. Her periods are "rich" due that, and indeed they are… more so than I exepected. Looks nasty! :laughing:


Oh, blegh, yeah. That was why I didn't go copper. More bleeding _and_ less effective? No thank you.


----------



## Simonis

The day before my period starts, I'm never able to decide what I want to eat.

This sounds really weird, but really: I'll think of something to eat and in two seconds I'll be like; no, not that. Then I'll try to think of something else and in 2 seconds after the idea comes in my mind, again I'll hate the idea of eating that. Really confused my ex boyfriend haha. Periods are weird.


----------



## Aridela

Adult acne came back with a vengeance after I stopped the pill. 

At least my period is not as painful as it was before I started taking it.


----------



## Wisteria

I'm meant to have a hookup planned but i'm also heavily pmsing and my period is due very soon. It's times like this when i wish I was on the pill imao, my period often happens at the most inconvenient times. I've never been so worried about my period showing up just before we hookup or even during sex :blushed: 

On the plus side the likeliness of pregnancy is low (I will still use protection) and my libido is decent during PMS for who knows what reason.

He's still down for watching a movie even if I was on my period though, how cute is that c: Could be he doesn't want to sound like a dick who suddenly doesn't want to come over when he finds out a girl is on her period, but still.


----------



## Kiwizoom

I saved this Garfield Minus Garfield strip a long time ago just for explaining this kind of thing


----------



## KasKas19

Bled through my tampon at graduation, had blood running down my leg. Sigh.


----------



## Gossip Goat

At least my period starts tomorrow, and I won't have to be at work when the first two days start, ugh.


----------



## bleghc

masturbated 5x and cried 2x yesterday

woke up and im on my period  

seems abt right


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Oh hi period. You're three weeks late (I have a hormonal IUD and took a pregnancy test to be sure I wasn't). Because it can stop a period it's not that weird, but now here it is for literally zero reason. Cool. Cool. Weird.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Bad Bunny said:


> I'm meant to have a hookup planned but i'm also heavily pmsing and my period is due very soon. It's times like this when i wish I was on the pill imao, my period often happens at the most inconvenient times. I've never been so worried about my period showing up just before we hookup or even during sex :blushed:
> 
> On the plus side the likeliness of pregnancy is low (I will still use protection) and my libido is decent during PMS for who knows what reason.
> 
> He's still down for watching a movie even if I was on my period though, how cute is that c: Could be he doesn't want to sound like a dick who suddenly doesn't want to come over when he finds out a girl is on her period, but still.


What's the problem? Just put a towel down. It all washes off. It's even been known to help with cramps.
 :tongue:


----------



## Aridela

tanstaafl28 said:


> What's the problem? Just put a towel down. It all washes off. It's even been known to help with cramps.
> :tongue:


Youngins.


----------



## Wisteria

tanstaafl28 said:


> What's the problem? Just put a towel down. It all washes off. It's even been known to help with cramps.
> :tongue:


First of all this was months ago and second i know he wouldnt do it if i was on my period. He didn't insist or say he didn't care about that.

I know it helps with cramps so I would do period sex tbh.


----------



## attic

My PMS seems to just get worse and worse with the years. Sometimes I feel irritated, but mostly I feel really sad or down/apathetic, often it makes me drag up lots of things from the past. It is such a relief though, when you have a day when you barely feel like life is worth the effort, and then you wake up the next day with blood and feel all fine.

My period is super irregular, has been so most of my life. Some times it takes two months between periods, but this last halfyear it has been the opposite, taking just a little over a week to two weeks, after a menstruation has ended until the next one starts, and it seems to be too heavy to be some bleeding during ovulation... so, lots of pmsing as a result also, though not every time is all that bad.

I am a little exited though, because I finally got around to ordering a menstruation cup, and I really hope they are as good as everyone I have heard who use them claim they are.


----------



## Queen of Cups

ali wong on period sex


----------



## tanstaafl28

Bad Bunny said:


> First of all this was months ago and second i know he wouldnt do it if i was on my period. He didn't insist or say he didn't care about that.
> 
> I know it helps with cramps so I would do period sex tbh.


Sorry, I just read the post and thought: "What's the big deal?" I've never been super squeamish about such things. Just part of the natural order of things. Why let it ruin a good time?


----------



## Gossip Goat

The birth control I'm taking might have mildly changed my period. I am very regular and it has come early this time, and there was no spotting, just full red blood. Initially I thought it was because of sex but today I work I just felt it down there and it seemed a bit impossible for there to have been that much blood all because of sex...


----------



## Gossip Goat

I ended my period on Tuesday and I'm bleeding again. I think this happened to me once a few years ago, when I had a double period. 

Maybe this time it's because of birth control, but I've recently stopped taking them. Perhaps that's what's fucking me up.


----------



## Gossip Goat

The period app I've been using for 6 years shut down. I have...no clue when my next period is coming.

I have to guesstimate based on the lie from the previous post, I sort of ended my period on Tuesday so god knows when it actually did end and how long it lasted.


----------



## Wisteria

Gossip Ghoul said:


> The period app I've been using for 6 years shut down. I have...no clue when my next period is coming.
> 
> I have to guesstimate based on the lie from the previous post, I sort of ended my period on Tuesday so god knows when it actually did end and how long it lasted.


Have you tried Clue?


----------



## Gossip Goat

Bad Bunny said:


> Have you tried Clue?


I saw Clue mentioned in my brief search for a new app last night. I just downloaded it.


----------



## Echoe

I like how I usually get this physical feeling/sensation before my period actually starts. I want to say the bleeding usually starts within an hour or two of the feeling. Sometimes the feeling is there only minutes before or even days before the blood, so I never know how long I have, but I appreciate having a warning so I can dress myself C:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I have a hormonal IUD which is just becoming annoying bc periods are much lighter and I'm not basically hemorrhaging the entire time so that's nice and all, but I have weird symptoms I've never had before like pms, and sore boobs and it's very annoying.

I'm done with the uterus. If they could just remove it that'd be great.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Moonious said:


> Think im pmsing bc cant sleep. Have to wake up in about an hour and I dont see myself getting any sleep at all tonight.
> Extreme insomnia. Does anyone else's insomnia get this bad sometimes?
> How do u deal?
> Tomorrow (today) is going to be hell.


Mine isn't period related but omg lately. Once I fall to sleep I'm out but actually falling to sleep is difficult. I've had a rough month for insomnia.

I have delayed sleep phase syndrome & chronic onset insomnia. As far as what to do, I've tried a lot and I'm still having it so idk hopefully it gets better for you. On the other hand, insomnia is probably my greatest inspiration. Lol


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

daleks_exterminate said:


> Mine isn't period related but omg lately. Once I fall to sleep I'm out but actually falling to sleep is difficult. I've had a rough month for insomnia.
> 
> I have delayed sleep phase syndrome & chronic onset insomnia. As far as what to do, I've tried a lot and I'm still having it so idk hopefully it gets better for you. On the other hand, insomnia is probably my greatest inspiration. Lol


Oof, life sucks
Ended up being one of my most productive days in over a month. 
I also havent gotten my period yet, am sormthing wondering how accurately can u link things to pms? 
I do know my sleep often suffers around that time abd maybe im still pmsing.

But, 
????


----------



## septic tank

my tits hurt like hell

pms


----------



## Asd456

Recently I've discovered that taking calcium and vitamin D supplements can alleviate or eliminate PMS symptoms. Just thought I'd share this.

Some encouraging studies: A systematic review of the role of vitamin D and calcium in premenstrual syndrome

Effect of calcium on premenstrual syndrome: A double-blind randomized clinical trial


----------



## Queen of Cups

https://www.womenshealthmag.com/health/a29268666/period-flu-fever-cold-symptoms/

Things they don't tell you about in health class.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

I've noticed that it would spot for 2 days then stop. Three days later it's like an angry waterfall - coughing and sneezing DEFINITELY not allowed

Sigh, joys of PCOS


----------



## Electra

why does some people laugh when you buy period-stuff in the shop? I don't get it. If someone does, please explain it.


----------



## Echoe

My boobs hurt and I've felt a little angry from out of nowhere -- you know what that means, ladies!


----------



## Electra

I wish I had a supply of chocklate for at least two weeks and _where_ is my comfy hotwater-bag for my stomach!!
Aaaw dear blancket, I missed you u SO much, sorry for leaving you earlier <3 Will you plz take me back?


----------



## septic tank

Electra said:


> why does some people laugh when you buy period-stuff in the shop? I don't get it. If someone does, please explain it.


threaten to stuff a tampon down their throat


----------



## Electra

Nabbit said:


> threaten to stuff a tampon down their throat


:laughing:


----------



## Echoe

My vagina needs to bleed already. My internal critic has been vicious AF at times, and I was so pissy this morning I actually kicked a box (embarrassing, haha). Nothing even happened before then to anger me. I just got up that way and it culminated into that I guess.


----------



## temptingthesea

Bf is visiting next week and my period tracker said I'd be having the waterfalls around the same time, too. So I went to the doctor and got inducing pills. I honestly didn't think it would work but voila, saw the red lining this morning, and I've never been this happy to see it come!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

My boobs are aching...

>_<


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

daleks_exterminate said:


> That actually sounds less weird...
> 
> Sociologist: "women are most horny when ovulating, because they subconsciously want off spring"
> 
> My dumb ass body when ovulating: "Don't touch me. Don't even look at me. Go away. Why are we even a thing?"
> 
> My dumb ass body when menstruating: "fuck me. Please, please fuck me. I've never needed anything more in my life."
> 
> Yeah idk I don't get it either.


I.... have that problem too.......

:/ :uncomfortableness:


----------



## unimportant

"WTF?!" is actually the right title...How did I get here? What did I just read? There were no warning signs...


----------



## Electra

unimportant said:


> "WTF?!" is actually the right title...How did I get here? What did I just read? There were no warning signs...


:rolling:
:chat02:
Where to begin...it all started around 30 years ago... :Smilies1::hopelessness::distant:


----------



## unimportant

Electra said:


> :rolling:
> :chat02:
> Where to begin...it all started around 30 years ago... :Smilies1::hopelessness::distant:


Thanks @Electra, I appreciate it. I clicked a thread with an ambiguous title, then I read about a dozen posts trying to understand what was happening, then it struck me and I finally realized....I'm sooo embarrassed :blushed::blushed:


----------



## attic

I have been using a menstruationcup a couple of periods now, I really recommend trying it, they are not so expensive anymore, so worth a try. They don't bleed through, it is not dry like tampons, it is not itchy like pads, and there is no bloodsmell from the bin (I hate the smell of blood, nauseating), and it is less costly in the long run, and environmentally friendly. The only thing I don't like is the boiling (done about once a month), every time I have planned to there's someone in the kitchen, and I don't want to do it in public like that, haha, I guess that is a bit silly, but it feels a bit to intimate, I thought for some time too because I didn't want to use a saucepan that we cook food in, but figured I could use a glas jar in the microwave oven.

my period is really uneven, but I guess it could be worse, I do get it almost 12 times a year, or at least 10, just sometimes the time from one ends to the next one begins is just a week, and the other times it is two months, you never know...


----------



## Astrida88

Recently I bleed my bed so the next day I put 2x "maxi night" pads, tight panties and waterproof shorts on .
Blood still managed to dirty my bed again, somehow. And there wasn't even much blood in the pad! It just found it's way around the pad and all other barriers.
Wtf period?


----------



## impulsenine

Astrida88 said:


> Recently I bleed my bed so the next day I put 2x "maxi night" pads, tight panties and waterproof shorts on .
> Blood still managed to dirty my bed again, somehow. And there wasn't even much blood in the pad! It just found it's way around the pad and all other barriers.
> Wtf period?


Lesson: Next time seal them!


----------



## Astrida88

impulsenine said:


> Lesson: Next time seal them!


I can't use tampons because they cause fevers, nausea and stomachache in me. (I rarely get stomachache except the first day, but with a tampon the pain occurs any day of the period, and the fevers are not TSS but my body build - the tampon is pressing at something)
I am thinking about trying a menstrual cup but I bought one from china for a dolar and I am afraid to put it in because who knows what substances they used to production - and I am now willing to a lot of money for my fisrt cup. You can't return a menstrual cup if you already tried it and the official menstrual cups are expensive. I am also afraid I migth be unable to take it out once I put it in because menstrual cups have no string. And I don't know how to put one anyway.

Fortunatelly shaving my pubics seems to solve the bleed on bed problem.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Vivid Melody

Hmm, I wonder if this is at least part of the reason why my period cramps are now a breeze:

"Also, zinc has been found *to relieve menstrual cramps and swelling*. Add zinc to your diet a few days before the start of menstruation."

I went from intense cramps, needing pain killer, to using none at all with extremely tame cramps. Back when it was bad, I even threw up one time. I now take liquid zinc sulfate every day. I prefer the liquid kind. The pills make me nauseous. Of course, as a bonus, zinc also boosts your immune system. I never get sick anymore either. However, most days, I also eat a clean diet which obviously helps as well.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

In February, I had Covid. 

In July, I ate Flamin' Hot Cheetos as a snack multiple days in a row. 

How are they related? I'll tell you, but you'll regret asking.

Since then, every product of my body has smelled like Flamin' Hot Cheetos. *Every* body product. So when I stress sweat, cry, pee, and have my period, *EVERYTHING. SMELLS. THE. SAME.* It is so disturbing, and I can't take it anymore! The strongest scent has been with my period. It makes me gag! Blood is *not* supposed to smell like Flamin' Hot Cheetos!! I just want to be normal! 

For better news, my very regular period continued to be very regular throughout this horrible time after my husband's sudden death. It's been the most constant thing in my life, actually. I take it as a sign of inner strength. At least my physical body has been working normally overall. I mean, aside from the constant scent of Flamin' Hot Cheetos. 


* *




The worst thing is that _I would still eat Flamin' Hot Cheetos._


----------



## tanstaafl28

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> In February, I had Covid.
> 
> In July, I ate Flamin' Hot Cheetos as a snack multiple days in a row.
> 
> How are they related? I'll tell you, but you'll regret asking.
> 
> Since then, every product of my body has smelled like Flamin' Hot Cheetos. *Every* body product. So when I stress sweat, cry, pee, and have my period, *EVERYTHING. SMELLS. THE. SAME.* It is so disturbing, and I can't take it anymore! The strongest scent has been with my period. It makes me gag! Blood is *not* supposed to smell like Flamin' Hot Cheetos!! I just want to be normal!
> 
> For better news, my very regular period continued to be very regular throughout this horrible time after my husband's sudden death. It's been the most constant thing in my life, actually. I take it as a sign of inner strength. At least my physical body has been working normally overall. I mean, aside from the constant scent of Flamin' Hot Cheetos.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing is that _I would still eat Flamin' Hot Cheetos._


Trust me, there are far worse things you could smell like. Now if you could just step over here and eat all this bacon...


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

tanstaafl28 said:


> Trust me, there are far worse things you could smell like. Now if you could just step over here and eat all this bacon...


That's a brilliant idea!!!!!😂


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Why am I so horny on my period?! Wtf even is that?


----------



## Rascal01

According to a female doctor I knew, it is because aggressive sex helps the uterus shed its lining, making for an easier period. Cramps perform the same function, with sex the obvious preferred method.

I was told this in ‘83 or ‘84. The doctor walked up to 4 ir 5 guys at work and volunteered the information. I don’t know if the was trying to educate us or help us understand our wives sex drive.


----------



## WickerDeer

I ran out of pads last month, but just used some old tampons I had in a bag (from like years ago). 

But then today I realized it was that time again. And...do you think I ever went and got pads since using up all the tampons last time? Even though it must have been 28 days since then... Of course not! 

I told myself I can just wait till tomorrow to get pads--I've got my towel. I did used to use reusable pads when I was younger. But I haven't for a long time. I kind of wish I did now.


----------



## Vivid Melody

At the end of my period now, but very nearly had a spontaneous orgasm during one cramp when my flow was heavier. WTF, Period? But I'm not complaining. Let's make this a regular thing.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Had to have an endometrial biopsy done (everything is fine) and was expecting this month to be hellacious. But I swear it’s been one of the easiest times I’ve had in a long time.
So, I guess the key to not being in pure hell for 3 days is to have a 12 inch needle stuck into my uterus. 😒


----------



## tanstaafl28

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> In February, I had Covid.
> 
> In July, I ate Flamin' Hot Cheetos as a snack multiple days in a row.
> 
> How are they related? I'll tell you, but you'll regret asking.
> 
> Since then, every product of my body has smelled like Flamin' Hot Cheetos. *Every* body product. So when I stress sweat, cry, pee, and have my period, *EVERYTHING. SMELLS. THE. SAME.* It is so disturbing, and I can't take it anymore! The strongest scent has been with my period. It makes me gag! Blood is *not* supposed to smell like Flamin' Hot Cheetos!! I just want to be normal!
> 
> For better news, my very regular period continued to be very regular throughout this horrible time after my husband's sudden death. It's been the most constant thing in my life, actually. I take it as a sign of inner strength. At least my physical body has been working normally overall. I mean, aside from the constant scent of Flamin' Hot Cheetos.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing is that _I would still eat Flamin' Hot Cheetos._


A shame they don't have the bacon cheddar flavor, however the jalapeno cheddar flavor might be interesting. You'd have men chasing you all month long.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Confession. Whenever I'm cycling, I slip in the shower and stand in the hot water, 
pretending I'm dying of an agonizing, diabolical, terminal war injury.
It makes everything that much better.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Soon... I would rather just deal with the actual event than the pre stuff. Thank goodness for 

















 I should prob take one of those. Spicy food is my vice right now.


----------



## Lunacik

daleks_exterminate said:


> Why am I so horny on my period?! Wtf even is that?


FWIW, this happens to me on a regular basis. It's perfectly normal. It's caused by an increase in testosterone/progesterone (both of which also relate to sex drive) and a decrease in estrogen. That is the hormone shift that signals to the uterus that it's time to have a period.


----------



## WickerDeer

My period just don't give a fuk.

I think that my period's symbolic animal is the honey badger. 


* *


----------



## tanstaafl28

When I was married, I just had plenty of wine and chocolates for the 3rd and 4th week....it saved my ass more than once!


----------



## blossomier

You know, something I realized about my periods: medication for menstrual cramps won't work. I don't know why. Even when I take two or three pills. Huh. I wonder why is that.

And, @tanstaafl28, that's a smart move, ahaha.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tanstaafl28 said:


> I've seen some women who have it relatively easy and others who suffer mightily. Variations exist in all living things.





VinnieBob said:


> Who said I was a man🤨
> technically I WAS A woman
> before the addadicktome





VinnieBob said:


>


I can usually easily come up with a song for any thread. (I do not post them though) I had to dig deep for this one. She is already a badass and to have this song on an an album with this title 💯💯💯💯💯💯💯💯💯💯


----------



## Tsubaki

I haven't had a period in years due to hormonal issues. It's not even PCOS, just "stress", "too much exercise" and "being underweight".
I'm not even underweight anymore, but most of what I gained was solid muscle. The thing is - exercise is my coping mechanism for stress so it's a trap I can't quite get out of. 

You only learn to really appreciate periods when they don't come. However, I remember that when I first got it, one time, I fainted at school and my dad had to come carry me home. 500 meters took us about half an hour and I barfed into a bed of flowers next to the sidewalk. When I think about that, I don't miss it quite as much.


----------



## WickerDeer

So this is kind of embarrassing and tmi but it's fitting for the thread which is all about tmi.

I put off washing my laundry till I had like one pair of underwear at the bottom of the drawer (I have since washed the laundry so I'll be okay)...

But the one pair of underwear has a hole in it...in the front. I don't know why I still have it.

But then I started my period, and so I had to try to sick the pad over the hole, so it would stay on the underwear. But the pad mostly just gets loose and pokes through the front, and hangs out like some kind of pad dick. And gets stuck to my legs when I'm not wearing pants, like when I slept.

So anyway...it's very annoying and dumb. But I think my laundry is dry and so I shall hopefully soon be fine, and also throw these underwear away since they absolutely cannot function anymore.

That is all.

I mean, maybe it is like having a dick because I had to adjust it like twenty times since it keeps just popping out the fucking hole. I feel like such a weirdo, but fortunately I'm able to do it discreetly and mostly the pants have kept it in. Maybe this is what having a dick feels like.


----------



## WickerDeer

You're welcome for that story--I hope no one ever finds themselves in that situation, because it doesn't work very well.

In other news, I'm having cramps. yay. If my underwear aren't dry I'm going to wear cold fucking damp underwear anyway, because I think dickpad is more annoying than moldy underwear.

At least I've practiced being a gross mess for (AT LEAST) one week out of a month since I was a young teen.


----------



## tanstaafl28

WickerDeer said:


> So this is kind of embarrassing and tmi but it's fitting for the thread which is all about tmi.
> 
> I put off washing my laundry till I had like one pair of underwear at the bottom of the drawer (I have since washed the laundry so I'll be okay)...
> 
> But the one pair of underwear has a hole in it...in the front. I don't know why I still have it.
> 
> But then I started my period, and so I had to try to sick the pad over the hole, so it would stay on the underwear. But the pad mostly just gets loose and pokes through the front, and hangs out like some kind of pad dick. And gets stuck to my legs when I'm not wearing pants, like when I slept.
> 
> So anyway...it's very annoying and dumb. But I think my laundry is dry and so I shall hopefully soon be fine, and also throw these underwear away since they absolutely cannot function anymore.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> I mean, maybe it is like having a dick because I had to adjust it like twenty times since it keeps just popping out the fucking hole. I feel like such a weirdo, but fortunately I'm able to do it discreetly and mostly the pants have kept it in. Maybe this is what having a dick feels like.


"Alignment" is a big problem for guys. If things don't line up right, it can get downright uncomfortable.


----------



## Electra

My period was 5 days late this time. It all changed after the pfizers but I am still glad I took them because I still have not tested positive for corona. I might have had it though, without knowing for sure. But anyway I read in the news that having had corona before-and in addtition to- vaccination was more safe then just vaccination alone.
It may also be caused hormonal changes since I am 41 now btw, idk 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

WickerDeer said:


> pad dick


I'm laughing so hard it hurts!!!


----------



## Zosio

It's fun to come back to this years after originally posting to find that it's become the "TMI No Judgment Zone for Uterus-Wielders" thread 😆


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

Stupid period. You’re never late like this. Maybe my dirty thoughts made me pregnant.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> Stupid period. You’re never late like this. Maybe my dirty thoughts made me pregnant.


Mine was late and then hit me like...


----------



## bearlybreathing

So, what's up with this bleeding for 10 days instead of our typical 5? Really???? Just stahp

edit: still going strong 6 days later


----------



## WickerDeer

It's that beautiful time of the month again! 

I think it still affects my emotions and now I'm starting to feel cramps...it's just time to painfully let it all go and make a mess. ❤


----------



## ENIGMA2019

It snuck up on me. How? I have no idea. I had all the tell- tale signs. _sighs_ These cramps are a bitch. I have a high threshold for pain but, damn.


----------



## WickerDeer

Ugh--today I cried or almost cried twice at random things.

I was worried, at first, that maybe like...my medication for anxiety isn't working or something terrible is going on. But then I remembered I always used to cry in the beginning of my period, so maybe brain chemistry is just getting more normal and like before--maybe I enjoyed not crying on my period before my body adapted to the Lexapro.

I was kind of worried, but now that I think about it it makes sense. I guess it'd been a while.

Now I have to get used to being an over emotional baby on my period again, maybe.


----------



## Negotiator

Just really tired. Yesterday I was just waiting for bedtime while hugging my hot water bottle. Then today I woke up tired again. 😫


----------



## Queen of Cups

It’s late.
I really think it’s just fucking with me so it can join me on my vacation.
Asshole. 😒


----------



## Squirt

I sometimes have more problems with ovulation than with menses. Like, during ovulation I don't want to eat at all for a few days, have terrible insomnia, experience heart palpitations (maybe because of the insomnia and reduced food intake), and my thought processes go off the rails, even when I cut back on caffeine. It's a bit like very mild hypomania with a short duration. After ovulation, I return to normal. I've been tracking this for two years and it is very distinct. It's super annoying and I can't find much reliable information about ovulation effects except that I'm supposed to buy more sexy clothes and perfumes and be more promiscuous. I find more articles focused on exploiting women rather than uncovering basic health information when it comes to studying ovulation, if it is deemed important to study at all.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Queen of Cups said:


> It’s late.
> I really think it’s just fucking with me so it can join me on my vacation.
> Asshole. 😒


Yep 
🙄😩


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I kinda forgot periods were a thing.....(IUD sometimes stops them, as does stress and probably my sometimes terrible diet tbh) but oh right hello of course your here at a time when I'm sad anyway. That makes sense. Rude.


----------



## Queen of Cups

daleks_exterminate said:


> I kinda forgot periods were a thing.....(IUD sometimes stops them, as does stress and probably my sometimes terrible diet tbh) but oh right hello of course your here at a time when I'm sad anyway. That makes sense. Rude.


Aunt Irma is such a bitch


----------



## Zosio

JessiCat said:


> Most of my life I've had easy periods, no cramps and minimal, 4 day bleeding, but then something happened when I turned 39, my periods were skipping every other month, which I thought was early menopause. After a year of every other period missed, it came back with a vengeance! I'm now 41 and my periods are horrendous! I now get wicked cramps and extremely heavy flow. During my last period, I fell asleep in my recliner wearing a pad and woke up in puddles of blood, then dripped blood all the way to the bathroom. What a shitty way to wake up and what a mess! Along with the severe cramping and blood loss, I also get very emotional. I did get an ultrasound of my uterus, and I have a polyp. I also had a biopsy, which hurt a lot, but thankfully, no cancer. I'm currently waiting for my papsmear results. My gynecologist has giving me three options, an IUD, birth control pills, or have my uterus shaved. Realistically, an IUD would be best, as it can last up to 10 years, but I'm a chicken about having it inserted. Does it hurt? Will it take my periods away? How long will it take for them to be gone? I don't want to get my uterus shaved, as they will need to put me on a general anesthesia for the procedure, and I've never had a surgery before or have been put out, therefore, I'm a chicken. I'm thinking I will opt for a continuous birth control pill, unless I can be talked into the IUD. I'm hoping all these problems I'm having is due to perimenopause, but I won't know until I get my papsmear results back. I just want these periods from hell gone.


As someone who's been using IUDs for about 7 years now (hormonal) I won't lie to you: the insertion process hurts like a bitch. My partner went with me for moral support last time and was a bit scandalized lol.

For me it's a worthwhile tradeoff because hormonal IUDs really do a great job at offering some stability. I have endo and it's definitely keeping that under control. 

Another thing that makes it bearable is that it's a very short procedure. The worst of it only lasts for 2 minutes max. 

It really all depends on if you see that as worth it or not. I personally plan on getting IUDs as long as I can.


----------



## JessiCat

Zosio said:


> As someone who's been using IUDs for about 7 years now (hormonal) I won't lie to you: the insertion process hurts like a bitch. My partner went with me for moral support last time and was a bit scandalized lol.
> 
> For me it's a worthwhile tradeoff because hormonal IUDs really do a great job at offering some stability. I have endo and it's definitely keeping that under control.
> 
> Another thing that makes it bearable is that it's a very short procedure. The worst of it only lasts for 2 minutes max.
> 
> It really all depends on if you see that as worth it or not. I personally plan on getting IUDs as long as I can.


That definitely helps. It seems like a shorter procedure than the uterine biopsy I had, which also hurts like a bitch, therefore, I will definitely think about getting it. I had to take a pill the day before my biopsy that dilated my cervix, and I imagine I would have to do the same for that procedure. It may be endo that I have too or perimenopause (I hope the later). I get the results on Nov 2nd from my papsmear and will need to either have him setup an IUD procedure or get a continuous birth control pill. Thanks so much 🖤.


----------



## Ms. Aligned

I've always had easy periods. 3 days max, and and very little cramping, no cravings or crankiness. That is until I had a non hormonal IUD put in over a decade ago. Made my periods so much worse, and I would have so much cramping with them. Enough for me to finally get it removed. Afterward I went to go swim laps and unfortunately no one told me removing it would trigger a period. I also didn't realize I wouldn't be able to tell because I wouldn't have cramping anymore. Got out of the pool at the gym and with the water mixing with everything, it looked like a scene out of Carrie, as I embarrassingly left bloody footprints going across the floor on my way to grab my towel from the bench. This was only made worse by the fact that the pool was completely full of swimmers. One of which had a coach standing on the side, who watched me the whole time I exited the water. WTF, period! 

And then this month because idk wtf it's doing. Had a couple days of light spotting, Like not even enough to benefit from a panty liner, just enough to show on the toilet paper. And then that's it. WTF, period. God they're literally the most unhelpful things in the world. When you don't want them around they're right there in your face, and when you do, oh NOW you want to be shy?!?!


----------



## Sankt Muzhik

My partner goes through a bizarre cycle on her periods.

Stage 1: I’m on my period! I’m not pregnant! Yay! *Hers have always been irregular so it’s a legit worry.
Stage 2: That means no baby. I want a baby! Put a baby in me!
Stage 3: Don’t touch me! Nobody touch me!
Stage 4: Owwww, period!

Sounds common from reading this thread, but it’s very confusing to watch from the outside.

These go on repeatedly until she hits stage 5

Stage 5: Pet me and watch Minecraft videos? Also sex and chocolate.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

A month or so ago, I got a wellness check blood test thing at the doctor's, and my results came back deficient in B12 and folate, and my red and white blood cell counts were low. Lots of free hemoglobin and great iron. It just wasn't in cells. They said to take a B12 supplement and a prenatal vitamin (for the folate) and get another blood test in a few months. That stuff is important for cell walls. I've been taking my supplements every day since then, and I'm proud of myself for doing that because I'm bad at remembering to take pills. 

I have recently completed, like, my shortest period ever, and I wonder if it has to do with the supplements I've been taking. I haven't been tracking my period anywhere because of the government. I can usually tell when it's coming, but I didn't notice it coming this time. Barely any discomfort, fairly stable mood, not as much blood as usual, and after the main bleeding there was barely any residual mess. Pretty darn efficient. Maybe the supplements did that. But I also caught strep throat during the cycle at some point, and illness can mess with that. So can sleep, and my sleep has been inconsistent. 

I hope a better menstrual experience is one of the perks of having sufficient B12 and folate.


----------



## Queen of Cups

The number of men who think we can hold in our periods like pee never ceases to baffle me.

You’ve been married for 20 years and have 3 daughters. How do you not know these things?


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Queen of Cups said:


> The number of men who think we can hold in our periods like pee never ceases to baffle me.
> 
> You’ve been married for 20 years and have 3 daughters. How do you not know these things?


Wait, you can't just sniff your's up like a runny nose? 🤯


----------



## Gamine

PMS is like an evil mistress possessing me. I bypassed a costume type outing tonight because, I can not deal with idiots at the moment like I normally have extreme patience for.


----------



## Vivid Melody

This is less of a WTF, Period? post and more of a WTF, Period Pad? post.

I usually use reusable cloth pads that I like, but I recently came across these non-toxic pads that had essential oils in them (I didn't really inspect which ones were in them before purchasing), thought they looked interesting and wanted to give them a try. So on that special day, I tried one out. As my vagina proceeded to turn into Mount Everest, I wondered whose bright idea it was to put peppermint oil in period pads. Not a pleasant sensation. Did they think they were making Doublemint gum? Did they get confused about how vaginas work and thought they work the same way as a mouth? Because I can't recall a single time my vagina got overheated during a period and really needed a good cooldown. Regardless, I knew I couldn't be the only one who was displeased with their purchase.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I just got a birth control implant, so I’m waiting for my period to get wild for a few months.

It was weird getting it in my arm. They numbed everything, but I could still feel it go in. It felt like when you put your arm into a stretchy sleeve, but from the sleeve’s perspective. It didn’t hurt though. Just very weird.


----------



## pwowq

Ugh, partner (ENFJ) wants to be fucking left alone at this point in period... she was screaming about the dinner fail, basically blaming the family... everyone got mad and angry for no reason... the power of ENFJs I guess. She went to bed and watched a documentary and fell asleep. I kissed her good night and she said she's sorry, I know her, she'll be horny coming morning.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

The one thing I hate about it is how emotional I get around it and I'm very on edge for no reason why. This is why I love to relax, listen to a podcast, create art and lock myself in my room around these times because I know anyone would hate to be around me when my monthly comes. The one thing that makes me laugh is if I mention I'm on my period, my Mom freaks out about it, and I have no idea why. I don't do it purposely to annoy her or make her mad but she doesn't react well to it. Here's something I found that I watch to lighten myself up, anytime I'm on my period.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I’ve had a 10 day period and counting because of this new birth control. It was very light for the first 9 days. I’m not too bothered by it, actually. Still can’t wait for it to stop though!


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

Yay! It’s starting to die down after day 18!!


----------



## JennyJukes

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> Yay! It’s starting to die down after day 18!!


Implant by any chance? I bled for about 9 months with my first one and they told me to try it for a year. I became anaemic but after that 9 months I only got a period maybe every 4 months. Bliss. Second implant I bled for almost a year and they agreed to take it out.

Now I'm stuck. My period this year has gone anywhere between 21 and 35 days. Some periods are light, others are heavy. The last 3 have been so painful I couldnt walk and needed codeine and anti sickness tablets. Ruled out cysts and ovarian torsion. Next step laparoscopy to check for endometriosis, ugh. I hate being a woman.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

JennyJukes said:


> Implant by any chance? I bled for about 9 months with my first one and they told me to try it for a year. I became anaemic but after that 9 months I only got a period maybe every 4 months. Bliss. Second implant I bled for almost a year and they agreed to take it out.
> 
> Now I'm stuck. My period this year has gone anywhere between 21 and 35 days. Some periods are light, others are heavy. The last 3 have been so painful I couldnt walk and needed codeine and anti sickness tablets. Ruled out cysts and ovarian torsion. Next step laparoscopy to check for endometriosis, ugh. I hate being a woman.


Yeah, I got an implant. If I bled for 9 months like you, I would just give up! That is terrible! I hope they can quickly find the cause of your current issue and fix it right away!


----------

